# I found a HP Lovecraft documentary.



## Anders Ã„mting (Feb 4, 2013)

I thought this might be of general interest. Heck, it even features Niel Gaiman and Guillermo del Toro:






Enjoy!


----------



## PlotHolio (Feb 5, 2013)

I will check this out. Thanks.


----------



## ThinkerX (Feb 5, 2013)

Just watched this. (despite a pile of writing projects I need to see too)

I'd read most of Lovecrafts stories, but not much about Lovecraft himself...

A bit disturbing to see how low of an opinion he held himself in.  Especially, with just how many stories he just stuck in a drawer and never submitted. 

The xenophobia bit was also unsettling, though it does show through in parts of his writing.


----------

